# My New Boots



## MedicPrincess (Jan 18, 2008)

Since I am no longer with the county, I had to turn in all my equipment...including my boots.

I love them!  I have always wore Bates, but I seemed to go through them like there was no tomorrow.  One of my friends got a pair of Converse.  She has itty bitty feet and has always had difficulty finding boots that fit.

They are so comfy...even not broke in.  They were a little odd feeling at first, because of the curved heel, but I found that really handy on a call.

Heres a pic..


----------



## seanm028 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice.  Do they have steel toes?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2008)

I wore converse for a full season of woodsball plus 2 full riding seasons and loved them  Great boots!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 20, 2008)

seanm028 said:


> Nice. Do they have steel toes?


 
No steel toes....

taken from another site that you can order them at...

"_Construction features include full grain leather and 1200 denier nylon uppers with high abrasion and slip-resistant non-marking dual density outsoles. The parts you can’t see are equally important: non-metallic shanks, dual-density ball and heel cushion, and Converse Shock Eliminator™ technology that lets the boots take the pounding, not your feet.

Removable FOOTFORCE comfort insole provides arch support and heel stabilization to keep leg and back pain at bay for hours. Non-metallic lacing hardware will not rust or corrode, and allows rapid donning. "_

And I can ASSURE you these are some comfy boots!!  I was actually in them for the full 24 hours during yesterdays shift.  Before with my Bates, I was clammoring to get out of my boots.  I carried flip flops in the truck and wore those during post moves and just driving around.  

Not once yesterday did I stress about my feet hurting.  I have bad feet and knees, and they did not hurt yesterday at all.

DEFINANTLY recommend!!!


----------



## milhouse (Jan 22, 2008)

ive always liked how they looked so ive been wanting to get a pair. its nice to know that they are in fact a good boot.

will definitely be getting a pair of them 

you said that it was weird with the curved heel how so. you also said that it came in handy on a call how so?


----------



## ccems644 (Feb 28, 2008)

You can get these in composit toe. I have a pair and prefer the non composit. I guess it all depends on your services regs as to what you want or have to wear. I recomend these. They are very comfortable and fairly light as far as boots go.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 28, 2008)

Have I mentioned how much I love these boots!!  So very way comfortable!


----------



## reaper (Feb 28, 2008)

MP,

 Are they holding up pretty good? I have been looking at them, just didn't know how well they held up.


----------



## GregB (Feb 29, 2008)

Those really are great boots. I have had a similar pair (same brand) for 3 or 4 years now. They feel like tennis shoes but hold up like boots.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 29, 2008)

Reaper-

Holding up great!  We have had some pretty fantastic rainstorms over the last couple weeks.  During the last one I stepped into water that came almost to the top of the boot.....Still together great.

I am hard on my shoes.....overly hard it seems.  They are taking it really well.


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 7, 2008)

Those do look like nice boots....


----------

